# Kompositionsgröße ändern



## Marilex (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich (nachdem ich eine Animation erstellt habe) die Kompositionsgröße ändern. Über "Komposition" ... Einstellungen ist mir klar. Ich will das all meine Ebenen natürlich mit skaliert werden. Wenn ich allerdings einfach eine neue Komposition erstelle und meine erste Komposition hinzufüge, werden die Vektorgrafiken leider nicht mehr so scharf :-( 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Ich möchte ungern alle Ebenen per Hand vergrößern :-(


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


Marilex hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp?


Also ich weiss ja nicht wie andere es sehen, aber ich gehe erstmal davon aus dass Du mit einem Döner arbeitest. 

Daher mein Tip: verrate doch erstmal mit welchem Programm Du arbeitest. 
Evtl. kann Dir dann ja einer von unseren Videoprofis helfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Marilex (15. Juni 2009)

Oh Sorry ;o)

Stimmt ja... ich dachte ich wäre in dem After Effects Forum 
Aber hey... die Nacht war heute kurz und ich habe es geschafft ;o)

Für die, die es noch gerne wissen wollen:
Datei => Skripten =>Scale Composition.jsx


Ein Problem hab ich dennoch => Was sagen die Profis wieso ich bei einer Komposition die Vektoren immer noch schwammig sehe? In der Komposition selber ist der Vektorbutton aktiv. Allerdings wenn ich die beiden verschachtele... werden die schwammig... gibts da eine Lösung?

Besten Dank


----------



## darkframe (15. Juni 2009)

Hi,

tritt die Unschärfe auch in der ausgegebenen Datei auf oder nur im Programm? Im letzten Fall würde ich nämlich darauf tippen, dass Du eventuell in der Komposition halbe Auflösung oder noch weniger für das Vorschaufenster eingestellt hast.


----------



## janoc (15. Juni 2009)

Ist der »Vektor-Button« ("Sonne") auch in der übergeordneten Komposition aktiv?


----------

